# Spoo puppy Growth -rules and pattern?



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for posting this thread, I would like to know as well!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Cammie is a small standard poodle. As an adult (she is now 2 years old), she is 21.5 inches and between 33 and 35 pounds. Between the ages of 16 weeks and 28 weeks, her age in weeks was equal to her weight in pounds with only very minor variations (so 16 pounds at 16 weeks, 17 pounds at 17 weeks, etc.). Your puppy is now bigger than Cammie was at her age, and will probably be a bigger adult and bigger at each step along the way. But for comparison, here are my notes about Cammie's growth.

10 weeks: 7 lbs
11 weeks: 8 lbs
12 weeks: 10 lbs
3 months: 10 lbs, 13 in
4 months: 17 lbs, 16 in
5 months: 21 lbs, 18 in
6 months: 26 lbs, 19 in
8 months: 32 lbs, 20 in
9 months: 32 lbs, 21 in
12 months: 35 lbs, 21 in
18 months: 35 lbs, 21.5 in


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I just did the calculator on her and she should be around 22 maybe 22.5 inches tall and around 40 pounds - right about like her mama. She isn't going to be huge.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

outwest said:


> I just did the calculator on her and she should be around 22 maybe 22.5 inches tall and around 40 pounds - right about like her mama. She isn't going to be huge.


Hurray! She seems to be growing up so fast!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is Hibbert's growth. Keep in mind he is a BIG standard topping out at 27".

7/2/12. 16 weeks. 22.4
7/23/12. 19w 28.3
8/1/12. 20w. 29.9
8/13/12. 22w. 32.9
9/4/12. 25w. 38.7
9/13/12. 26w. 39.2
3/7/13. 51w. 56.1
6/25/13. 67w. 60.8


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pennysmama (Apr 23, 2013)

I think Penny is going to be a horse. At 16 wks she was 27 lbs and at 6 months she is just about 44! (43.8 this morning).
View attachment 73313

It's like she doesn't even know where to put "all that leg" when she sits.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pennysmama (Apr 23, 2013)

Let me try again...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Ellyisme said:


> Here is Hibbert's growth. Keep in mind he is a BIG standard topping out at 27".
> 
> 7/2/12. 16 weeks. 22.4
> 7/23/12. 19w 28.3
> ...




Is this pounds?


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

ItzaClip said:


> Is this pounds?


That would be my guess. Ellyisme is in Indiana.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

ItzaClip said:


> Is this pounds?


Yes, sorry.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

I dont know anything about show poodles or what best poodles should look like, but I personally LOVE Penny's long legs!!! Love long legs on poodles!


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

*Start a new thread?*

Itzaclip, I think it would be fun to start a new thread and have everyone post their poodle growth. Is there already such thread?


----------



## Pennysmama (Apr 23, 2013)

Jcjshelton said:


> I dont know anything about show poodles or what best poodles should look like, but I personally LOVE Penny's long legs!!! Love long legs on poodles!


Thank-you, I'm in love with her long legs as well!


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

Outwest - what is the calculator??? Ooh I'd be curious to do it on Polo!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

